# Is my female German Shepherd pure breed? please help.



## Squinks51 (Feb 10, 2014)

hi i got my female shepherd (Dakota) about 8 months ago.and was wondering if she is purebred or not.i never got to see the parents as she was a present to me from my boyfriend. but was hoping i can get some opinions on wether she is or not. and was wondering why she puts her ears back when she greets people pr dogs, is this normal? the pics of her are in the link and they are pretty recent pics of her except for the puppy one. thats her when she was about 3 months old.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Squinks, 

your picture isn't showing up. Can you try again? 

Her putting her ears back when greeting people/dogs is a sign of submission. Completely normal and appropriate greeting behaviour for a young dog.


----------



## Squinks51 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mobile Uploads Photos by Squinks51 | Photobucket. sorry about the pics not showing up but heres another link to her pics.. The one where it shows her whole body is when she is about 5 months but the rest are recent except for her pup pic.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Uhhh what else would you thing she would be? Why are you questioning her breed? Because she moves her ears? Looks a heck of a lot like a GSD to me. Change in ear position is a lot of dog language. What you describe is part of "Hi, Howareya?"


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks pb to me, dogs use their ears a lot, so her pinning her ears in greeting is normal. My pup pins his ears all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My dog does the same with his ears when he greets me, I think its cute. 

She looks german shepherd to me and a very beautiful one too.


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks pure bred to me.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, looks PB to me too.


----------

